# eco und BSI starten Anti-Botnet-Zentrale



## Newsfeed (15 September 2010)

Das auf dem IT-Gipfel im Dezember 2009 angekündigte Anti-Botnet-Beratungszentrum geht heute in Betrieb. Anschluss-Provider wie 1&1 und die Telekom unterstützen Kunden, die von Trojanern und anderer Malware betroffen sind, ihre PCs zu entseuchen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

